
Stalin's Funeral – The Manhoff Archives - kafkaesq
http://www.rferl.org/a/the-manhoff-archive/28359558.html
======
kafkaesq
... and some truly stunning photographs of Moscow at the time, courtesy of the
Daily Mail:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4164558/A-spy-s-
eye-...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4164558/A-spy-s-eye-view-
Russia-Never-seen-pictures.html)

